
What startup employees fail to understand about equity - lynnetye
https://www.keyvalues.com/blog/what-startup-employees-fail-to-understand-about-their-equity
======
season2episode3
> At most startups, you make less than bigco wages, but have the hope/promise
> of stock options. But, in ~94% of cases, this is a terrible financial
> tradeoff.

Ain't that the truth...

------
benbi2
This is really great content and was super useful as I’m considering offers

